#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik vs Mikrotik qual é melhor para 200 clientes?

## MrLinoX

*Introdução* 
Ola! bom dia, boa tarde e boa noite a todos que estiverem lendo este tópico, gostaria muito da ajuda dos amigos aqui do Under, estou com um problema acredito que para maioria bem simples de resolver, sou técnico de manutenção de computadores e tenho alguns PC´s a minha disposição, por tanto um servidor mikrotik x86 também é uma opção caso seja uma boa opção.
Tenho uma RB750 trabalhando como servidor com hotspot com 60 clientes. Meus clientes todos estão usando cpe em modo router com ip de rede fixo e adicionados no "ip bindings" do Mikrotik ip e mac do radio e banda controlada com queues 2mb.

*Direto ao ponto*
Estou sentindo a necessidade de trocar meu concentrador (RB750) hoje com 60 clientes e expandir para algo que gerencie mais clientes com bom custo beneficio.

recentemente pesquisando encontrei duas rbs interessantes ao meu ver e gostaria de saber qual seria melhor e se existir outras opções boas agradeceria a dica dos amigos.

Cloud Router Switch Crs109-8g-1s-2hnd-in L5
*
Routerboard Com Wifi Rb 2011uias-2hnd-in L5

*Dês de já agradeço a ajuda dos amigos *



*

----------


## biohazzard

Você pode colocar uma 3011UIAS RM veja a configuração dela no link
http://routerboard.com/RB3011UiAS-RM

Mas si grana estiver curta, 

Você pode colocar uma 2011uias-IN, este modelo não tem wi-fi e dependo da região chega custa quase 400 reais a menos que o modelo com wi-fi.

ficando assim 

Entrada de link>>>RB>>>>AP<<<<<<CPE

----------


## ronei10

Bom custo beneficio... RB450g dependendo se nao tiver muitas regras consegue o dobrar sua capacidade. RB 850GX2 consegue o dobro da 450g, otimo custo beneficio, talvez o melhor se tiver pensando em expandir no futuro.

----------


## MrLinoX

uhm era mais ou menos isso que eu estava querendo saber quando coloquei as duas como referencia ... 



> Só lembrando que essa CRS é um switch gerenciável.

----------


## MrLinoX

Mas e a ideia de colocar um PC como concentrador o que os Senhores acham ?

----------


## wdnc5

Coloque uma RB1100AHx2 é melhor do que PC mikrotik.


att,
wanderson Costa 
Consultoria e projetos wireless
[email protected] /Skype: wanderson_costa2012

----------


## MrLinoX

Mas e o custo beneficio ? 
RB1100AHx2 seria melhor que a RB3011UiAS-RM lembrando que seria um concentrador para 200 clientes





> Coloque uma RB1100AHx2 é melhor do que PC mikrotik.
> 
> 
> att,
> wanderson Costa 
> Consultoria e projetos wireless
> [email protected] /Skype: wanderson_costa2012

----------


## MrLinoX

um pc com um processador e2160 e 1gb ddr2 ? seria melhor que uma rb450g ?

----------


## MrLinoX

ola colega por favor sem spawns no post 
outra coisa rb 450 licença L4 por 487 reais se mata, alem de atrapalhar o post ainda quer torcer a faca que esta enfiando acho bom não floodar mais o tópico...

amigos não comprem e nem entrem em contato com comerciante que usa este tipo de tática para se promover.





> boa tarde, caso necessitem eu tenho ela:
> 
> 
> *MIKROTIK- ROUTERBOARD RB 450 L4* R$ 487,37+tributos (8 dias p/ entrega)
> E também:
> *MIKROTIK- ROUTERBOARD RB 2011IL-RM L4*  R$ 711,72 (8 dias p/ entrega)
> 
> 
> a disposição galera!!!
> ...

----------


## haxors

Me desculpem por postar no local indevido, sou novo, agora que estou conhecendo o site. Só queria ajudar .
a disposição.

----------


## magnorob

200 pessoas poe logo uma ccr 1009 e larga de mizeria pq cliente ta pagando para ter qualidade e velocidade 200 cliente da para pagar de boa uma CCR

----------


## MrLinoX

amigo até entendo seu ponto de vista e claro que o Sr. esta correto, mas a ideia aqui do post é discutir das opções que foram dadas, qual seria o melhor custo beneficio, não são 200 clientes são 50, já estou querendo ter capacidade para 200 ou mais exatamente para dar qualidade para eles, e modéstia a parte estão todos muito satisfeitos com meu serviço.

Fico muito agradecido pela opinião e gostaríamos muito de ouvir mais sobre suas experiencias obrigado... 




> 200 pessoas poe logo uma ccr 1009 e larga de mizeria pq cliente ta pagando para ter qualidade e velocidade 200 cliente da para pagar de boa uma CCR

----------


## MrLinoX

Não tem problema amigo, mas se quer ajudar re-passe o conhecimento
obrigado...




> Me desculpem por postar no local indevido, sou novo, agora que estou conhecendo o site. Só queria ajudar .
> a disposição.

----------


## Super

A 2011 não presta pra colocar clientes. já usei e o processamento sobe muito.ela é um switch.

----------


## MrLinoX

Rb1100ahx2 ou CCR1009 ?

----------


## kelvenrodrigues

pode usar uma rb1100,uma rb493G vai atender com 200 quase com processamento alto,já pega mesmo uma br1100 e tu ficará feliz e satisfeito.

----------


## inquiery

RB2011 você pode considerar tranquilo o máximo de 80 clientes, com banda total não maior que 50Mbps.
Uma RB450G talvez uns 120 clientes no máximo, com o mesmo teto de uns 50Mbps.
Uma CRS, apesar de trabalhar como roteador, vai ter um desempenho semelhante a RB2011 nesse sentido, ou seja, 80 clientes.

Uma RB850Gx2 nunca usei, mas eu consideraria que ela aguentaria um teto de 180 clientes com até 100Mbps total.

Lembrando que os valores acima são para trabalhar sem muitos problemas. Você até pode colocar 140 clientes na RB2011, mas vai perceber que ela não vai conseguir passar dos ~20Mbps de trafego. Você pode também colocar 200 clientes na RB450G, mas dai não sei te dizer se ela vai suportar muito mais do que uns ~30Mbps por ai de trafego total. A CRS109 não usei, mas já usei uma CRS125 como router e com 120 clientes ela já não passava dos 15Mbps. Acredito que a CRS109 tenha o mesmo desempenho, por isso hoje em dia utilizo a CRS apenas como Switch gerenciável mesmo.

E pensando em relação a custo, mais vale a pena comprar uma CCR1009 do que uma RB1100AHx2. E a CCR1009 você chega a 600 clientes tranquilo, com banda de até 300Mbps total.

Como sou pobre, equipamentos acima desses ainda não tive a oportunidade de testar. Mas se você pode comprar uma CCR1009, mete ela que você vai longe com tranquilidade. Se não tem, eu compraria uma RB850Gx2, para capitalizar até uns 120 a 130 clientes e nesse momento trocar por uma CCR.

Uma coisa interessante que você pode fazer, ja que tem PCs sobrando ai, é instalar um servidorzinho DNS, ou até mesmo um Mikrotik para trabalhar apenas como servidor DNS da rede, e nas RBs de menor custo, redirecionar a porta 53 para ele. Mas redirecionar a porta mesmo, com NAT, e não ir nas configurações de DNS e configurar o IP do servidor DNS lá. O DNS da RB você desativa.

Nas RBs de menor custo, é impressionante mas o DNS acaba consumindo bastante recurso. Fazendo isso, você alivia uma quantidade boa de recursos dela. Uma RB2011, por exemplo, com 60 clientes por ai, eu calculo que o DNS ocuparia uns ~10%-15% da CPU dela, utilizando NAT para redirecionar as requisiões DNS para outro servidor, economiza esse recurso ao custo de um muito menor para fazer esse NAT.

----------


## daniellannes

Entre as 2 iria de ccr muito mais tranquilidade e menos problemas futuros com gastos para troca posterior, se vai gastar investe um pouco mais e pega uma maior.


Sobre a dica do nosso amigo, muito boas, essa do dns influência muito mesmo, vale a pena montar um serverzinho dns















> RB2011 você pode considerar tranquilo o máximo de 80 clientes, com banda total não maior que 50Mbps.
> Uma RB450G talvez uns 120 clientes no máximo, com o mesmo teto de uns 50Mbps.
> Uma CRS, apesar de trabalhar como roteador, vai ter um desempenho semelhante a RB2011 nesse sentido, ou seja, 80 clientes.
> 
> Uma RB850Gx2 nunca usei, mas eu consideraria que ela aguentaria um teto de 180 clientes com até 100Mbps total.
> 
> Lembrando que os valores acima são para trabalhar sem muitos problemas. Você até pode colocar 140 clientes na RB2011, mas vai perceber que ela não vai conseguir passar dos ~20Mbps de trafego. Você pode também colocar 200 clientes na RB450G, mas dai não sei te dizer se ela vai suportar muito mais do que uns ~30Mbps por ai de trafego total. A CRS109 não usei, mas já usei uma CRS125 como router e com 120 clientes ela já não passava dos 15Mbps. Acredito que a CRS109 tenha o mesmo desempenho, por isso hoje em dia utilizo a CRS apenas como Switch gerenciável mesmo.
> 
> E pensando em relação a custo, mais vale a pena comprar uma CCR1009 do que uma RB1100AHx2. E a CCR1009 você chega a 600 clientes tranquilo, com banda de até 300Mbps total.
> ...





Sent from my iPhone usring UnderLinux

----------


## MrLinoX

pelo visto ccr1009 pra nao ter erro

----------


## loghan02

usa rb750g3 

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...z-256mb-l4-_JM

----------


## MrLinoX

oi amigo o topico ja esta velho na época acho que nem existia essa rb hoje tenho 130 clientes e uso uma rb 3011 obrigado pela resposta

----------


## chipsuporte

> oi amigo o topico ja esta velho na época acho que nem existia essa rb hoje tenho 130 clientes e uso uma rb 3011 obrigado pela resposta


Boa tarde, 

Li todo o tópico e, apesar de ter um tempo, me ajudou a esclarecer muitas dúvidas. 
Gostaria de saber como está a sua realidade de conexões hoje.
Em média quantas conexões, qual switch usado e qual RB está o ?

Me ajudaria mais ainda saber. 

Obrigado e sucesso!

----------

